# Buying vs. Renting a car



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Is there anyone currently living in the UAE that can give some advice about it? I have heard and did some reading about it and it seems as if it is quite expensive to rent a car for a month. Better off buying one. I have also heard of ground transportation; is it fairy reasonable? Just trying to get a lot of opinions so I can make a somewhat informed decision when I arrive UAE in July.

Bounty Hunter


----------



## geexfactor (Oct 30, 2011)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Is there anyone currently living in the UAE that can give some advice about it? I have heard and did some reading about it and it seems as if it is quite expensive to rent a car for a month. Better off buying one. I have also heard of ground transportation; is it fairy reasonable? Just trying to get a lot of opinions so I can make a somewhat informed decision when I arrive UAE in July.
> 
> Bounty Hunter


I guess it depends on where in UAE you are going. If it's Dubai then i think it's slightly expensive than other emirites. For renting a car for month you can check dubizzle.com. You can also check fastuae.com, they gave me a quote of 1700dhms for 2011 or 2012 hyundai accent, that is for a month. Daily rates could be between 80-150dhms for a small car. In abu dhabi taxis start their meter at 3.5dhms and then 1.6dhms per km. and 1.69dhms per km after 10pm and meter starts at 4. Dunno about Dubai. Fujairah is cheap, everywhere I go I pay less than 10dhms , that's because the city is small.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

geexfactor said:


> I guess it depends on where in UAE you are going. If it's Dubai then i think it's slightly expensive than other emirites. For renting a car for month you can check dubizzle.com. You can also check fastuae.com, they gave me a quote of 1700dhms for 2011 or 2012 hyundai accent, that is for a month. Daily rates could be between 80-150dhms for a small car. In abu dhabi taxis start their meter at 3.5dhms and then 1.6dhms per km. and 1.69dhms per km after 10pm and meter starts at 4. Dunno about Dubai. Fujairah is cheap, everywhere I go I pay less than 10dhms , that's because the city is small.


I'll be working in Abu Dhabi but depending on rent, I might live in Dubai. I guess I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## chucktownmo (Jun 5, 2012)

Bounty Hunter said:


> I'll be working in Abu Dhabi but depending on rent, I might live in Dubai. I guess I'll just have to wait and see...


You should check out Al Ain it is closer to Abu Dhabi and rent is much lower than Abu Dhabi also you don't have the traffic to deal with like Dubai, Dubai is nice to visit and relaxing but I would not want to live in Dubai.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

chucktownmo said:


> You should check out Al Ain it is closer to Abu Dhabi and rent is much lower than Abu Dhabi also you don't have the traffic to deal with like Dubai, Dubai is nice to visit and relaxing but I would not want to live in Dubai.


Thanks for the info..I'll be looking in all the most familiar places and of course, off the beaten path.....


----------



## chucktownmo (Jun 5, 2012)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks for the info..I'll be looking in all the most familiar places and of course, off the beaten path.....


Well alot of american expats stay in Al Ain, teachers and aircraft mechanics like ourself, I worked in Al Ain in 2010 and part 2011, It is a wonderful place not as fast pace as Dubai and Abu Dhabi but you can find things to do.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Dont Bounty Hunters need big SUV's... I dont think you can rent those


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Warold said:


> Dont Bounty Hunters need big SUV's... I dont think you can rent those


Yes, I do need an SUV. Looks like I will be buying!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most SUV's have mileage limitation, where cars will not have limitations (on some contracts, that is for you to find which ones you can get with no limits). If you are living in dubai and driving to abu dhabi, you will need no mileage limits as you will put on 120km or so one way. 

It will be up to you about buying vs renting. The good apart renting when you are putting on so many km is that you just call them to pick up the vehicle and they bring you another whilst it is being serviced as well that the servicing is quite expensive to have done at the dealership and if you want your purchased vehicle to have any value later on, you will need to be having the services done at the dealership. 

Depends on where you live about how easy it is to get taxis. If you are at the airport (which I think from reading over another thread) then probly living out in khalifa city or the al reef development or even yas island area, would be good option for you and better then living in al ain and dubai, at a similar cost savings rather then living in the interior island of abu dhabi. 

Check dubizzle.com to get an idea of rental rates in areas on the outskirts of abu dhabi.


----------

